# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Fergese Tirane.

## Fiori

*Recete sipas Tirana e Re*
 Për 4-5 persona duhen:
Speca 8-10 copë mesatare, domate 4-5 kokrra mesatare, yndyrë për skuqje, 2 filxhanë kafeje, miell 1 lugë gjelle, vezë 2 kokrra, hudhra 4-5 thelpinj, gjizë 4-5 lugë gjelle, spec djegës sipas dëshirës

Specat pastrohen nga bishti dhe farat, lahen dhe skuqen. Në yndyrën e mbetur hidhet domatet e qëruara nga cipa dhe të grira hollë, kaurdisen derisa masa të trashet, hiqet nga zjarri i hidhen vezë, spec djegës, majdanoz i grirë hollë, gjizë ose djathë. 
Masa vendoset në pjatë dhe sipër vendosen specat e fërguar.


*Fergese Tirane sipas Enit!*

 kurse une fergesen tironse apo noi emen tjeter vallaj nuk e di,po amo e gatuj nji kshu:

permbajtja:

2-3 speca te prere copa copa
3 luge gjelle vaj
2 kokrra domate te qeruara e te prera ne copa
copa te vogla mish viçi apo copa melçie (sasia ne gramature e mishit varet sipas preferencave dhe sasise se deshiruar te fergeses qe duam te konsumojme)
gjize ne sasine e 100-200 gr.
1 luge gjelle miell
piper i kuq(une preferoj ate djeges),kripe ne masen e deshiruar.

pergatitja:

skuq specat,pastaj i hedh per te skuqur dhe melçine apo copat e ziera te mishit dhe i kaurdis per pak minuta deri sa ato te marrin nje si ngjyre ne kafe apo thene ndryshe t'i shpoje piruni.Pastaj i hedh ne tigan domatet e prera dhe i perziej avash avash me pas i shtoj lugen e miellit dhe i shtoj dhe pas disa sekondash sasine e gjizes,i shtoj piper apo kripe,nqs gjiza eshte pa kripe dhe e le gjithe kete mase te rrije ne zjarr duke e trazuar me kujdes per te mos u ngjitur dhe masa leshon lengun e vet,te cilin e le te firoje pak dhe kur e shoh se fergesa eshte jo dhe aq e lengshme e heq nga zjarri dhe e hedh ne nje tave balte,pastaj e fus ne furre per disa minuta derisa te marri nje si shtrese ne siperfaqe kafe te hapur dhe e servir ne tavoline direkt te nxehte,pasi eshtu me pelqen.

kjo eshte fergesa qe mua me pelqen dhe qe kur kam qene ne Shqiperi,gjate tere veres e kam gatuar,pasi ketej nga jam tani per dreq gjize nuk ka apo ajo mase qe keta ketej i thone gjize nuk i perngjet fare asaj tones ne Tirane.

Ah per pak harrova tironsit kte fergese apo noi tjeter te ngjashme e hajn duke e shoqnu me raki te bome vet 18-20° raki safi dale nga kazoni i noi tironsi merakçi per kshu punesh.e masanej rrine e kuvenojne nja ca ore te mira tui honger e tui pi raki e pse jo ene tui knu konge te vjetna tironse qe kon lezet me jahu......

pak shaka ne fund  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Amon mer amon mer se po me shkon goja long. Po me luni menc. I cike nga kto llafet qe jan shkrujt ketu, e i cike nga aroma qe imagjinoj, ne ekstaze po kaloj.

Aaaaah i shkreti une qe nuk do me gatu hic,  :i ngrysur:

----------


## ChuChu

kur isha ne tirane me pushime hengra kaq shume fergesa, tru, melci, e veshka sa tani me kane dale nga hundet. por mmmmmmmmm........ahhhhhhh  sa te mira (per inat te Dyrrahut qe po i shkon goja leng)  :buzeqeshje: 

buze detit ne durres eshte nje restorant (aphrodisiiac?? apo nje gje e tille qe fillon me "a") ku gatuajne ushqimin me te shijshem qe kam ngrene ndonjehere. vizitojeni ndonjehere!

----------


## Estella

orion te ftoj te vish nje dite per dreke tek une.....nuk besoj te jemi larg......

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Me thuj ku banon Estella, se po nuk te erdha, qofsha  poshter. Ah c'me ka mar malli me honger shqiptarce, kshu, gju me gju me popullin.

Kuqe, do shkoj ke Estella une. Ke inot ti? Plas! :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Resto

po mua nuk me fton ti per dreke une e kom qejf fergeset ose tave tironse hhahaha pappaa nice dua qe te ma gatuajne te tjeter sepse jam shef guzhine vete  :elefanti:

----------


## ChuChu

Te ngelte ne gryyyy.....oopps i mean te befte mire  :buzeqeshje:  :perqeshje:

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Cere boni merjahu , cere oshte kjo fergese keshtu mre. Spaskeni lone liber guzhine pa lexu e pa kopju. Po hurdhat pse smi keni fut mre ? Cere jone ato speca siper merjahu ????Po icike spec djegs nuk rekomandoni fare ju mre ? Pupupu  mjere ato qe ju paskan ne shpi ju se u jepkeni kocifoz ne vend te fergeses...
--E para nje ,, sa per receta daja nuk di per 2-3-4  veta di me e bo , me i tenxhere , zakonisht boj shume , qe te teproje ,,,
1-Merren ca MELCI te ZEZA ,, e bohen me COPA copat zgjidhini sipas GURMOZIT ,
2-  Pastaj mire oshte me pas ca DHJAME BARKU oshte ai dhjomi qe rrethon PLONCIN e QINGJIT ,, merret ai edhe hudhet ne TENXHERE edhe ngrofet temperaturen  mire oshte me pas tek mesatarja(mesi i ha konet)
2- Merren pak qepe te grime edhe hudhen edhe skuqen deri sa te bohen te kuqerremte.
3- gjate kesaj kohe hudhen CA HURDHA TE GRIME (sasia varet ,, p.sh po qe i martum edhe nuk e do nusen ne krevat hudhi shume)
4- nderkohe qe qepa oshte ne rruge per tu bo i cik si me ngjyre kuqerreme(jo me e djeg) hudhet pak NONAXHIK,, ose noj cike MAJDANOZ po patet aty ku jeni, noj cike kripe sipas VESHKES, edhe pak DJEGS nese do me e honger te gjithen vete.
5- Keto kavardisen icike bashke 
Pastaj hudhen MELCITE   edhe kavardisen keshtu( po deshet me i bo shpejt melcite ziji ihere , edhe hudhi pas domateve edhe djathit/gjizes-kjo e funit veshtire me u gjet por mund te perdoresh djathe te bardhe te bome therrime)
6- Pastaj DAMOTET u heq lekuren(i fut me i tas edhe i hudh pak uje te valum siper)i bo copa e copa therrime fare do me thone edhe i hudh mrena , gjithmone pasi melcite te jene forcu edhe te shijojne pak  si MELCI mo (duhet me pas pak HUNDE me nuhat mire )
7- pasi kavardisen keshtu mo per pak kohe u hudhet edhe djathi/gjiza  siper e kavardisen pak , po e pate qe ska shume long hudhi i DOR uje siper se nuk prish pune. 
8- mire oshte mo me e fut icike tek furra(nese keni furre kuptohet ) me temperaturen 200 grade ( ne farad se maj men sa bo) te jete e ngrofme me perpara. edhe futet aty edhe lihet per afro sa tju doje e bardha zemer ju...  :buzeqeshje:  me sakte deri sa ai dhjomi te dale siper edhe ta muloje fergesen poshte...
9- Pasi nodhi kjo , mo , e heq nga furra edhe e sherben 
10 - Po patet nojni tek shpia qe MAN DIETE hudhi pak FERGESE edhe SHUME YNDYRE,, 
12- ME vrap tek DOBIZHONI e merr UJIN E BEKUM(RAKIN)... E mire oshte me pas icike buke KATUNI nga ajo qe i VJEN ERA GRURE-e BALTE,,  mo ,,,, edhe pervishni monget , edhe perlytuni tek fergesa,,,
Mos harroni nese i keni hudh spec djegs ,,,   te nesermen keni me nejt nja 2 ore tek WC  edhe ka me ju djeg  mo  ai veni sa ,,lene mo kur ta provoni hajdeni edhe me ktheni pergjigje

----------


## alvi

Ore Kundra rrymes!
Po ne qe nuk kuptojme dialektin tiranas si tia bejme a derbardhe?
Nje gjysme lafi nuk upetova a i vrare.
Do thuac ti, kur nuk kuptonkerke dialektin e Tiranes pse dashkerke te bec fergese tirane?
E ce pastaj.
Shkruaj mire, dhe atyre majdanozerate dhe nenxhikerat, qysh ua thone emrin ne anglisht?

----------


## MI CORAZON

Alvi, a derzi....po nuk e di ti ore humbameno qe nënexhikut ne anglisht i thone " Xhik's mother" ?

----------


## kundraRRYMES

ALVO te kom thone une ty qe ty vallai amerika ti ka more trute e ta ka lone koken na si arre kokosi. 
NONAXHIK= MINT(jam 95% i sigurte )
majdanoz=parsley(100% i sigurte)

OOOO ALVO sa per dialektin cte te bej burazer , paguj paret te ta perkthej ne gjuhe letrare  :buzeqeshje: - ekonomi tregu ,   ke me e pas me veshtire me gjet i perkthyes me ta perkthy nga TIRONCJA ne gjuhen TATE(ORECARE) sesa nga SHQIPJA NE ANGLISHT.

----------


## alvi

Shi shi shi .
Tobe jarebi mer edepsiz.
Po ene korcar na qite mer rrezik?
Ty falemners qe mi kishe dhon ato emnat e nenexhikut se un si kom pas dit as ne Tiron si u qushin(lol) po mos na shaj ka nona me asi soj llafesh (orcar).
Rrofsh kundra rrymes, se do dal me gjet ca melci ene jom tu e bo i ferges sic ma ka pas bo plaka ne vaktit.

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Pa problem ALV , packa se je KOMUNIST edhe ti duhet te hash FERGESE TIRONSE ,,  KOMUNIST ene ne AMERIKE ha ene FERGESE tironce ,,, njof vetem njonin qe ka pas honger FERGESE tironce edhe ishte ene komunist HEKURAN ISAJ...ke gjo lidhje me te ?

----------


## alvi

Po ne mu me qite komunist mer daj?
Ncncncncn tobe jarebi.
Jo Hekrin se kom pas gjo, ta kisha pas nuk rrisha si legen ktu ne forum me xhepat bosh(lol) po isha ne Tirone me nai Benz te modh.

----------


## kundraRRYMES

ik tani boll futi noj tas fergese futi edhe noj raki rrushi....

----------


## alvi

O Rryme.
Mrom e kom bo taven e dhejes, kom lon thonjt duke honger.
Rrofsh!
Sidomos ai speci gjegs, apapapapa. me te ik petlla.
Gjize, kom gjet me i WINCO dhe e kishte emrin farmer's cheese.
Osh icik shtrenjt, bo nja $3 per 450g, po ja vlete.

----------


## MI CORAZON

hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Te morri uria Alv, edhe dole  me pa ç'behet kendej nga kuzhina e CHEF  Rrymes?    :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Tironci

o KUNDRARRYMES ajo rrecata qe ke thon me duket se osht tava e dheut mer daj dhe jo fergesa....nqse e kom gabim ma thuj se vallahi u bo shum pa honger ene ja kom harru ene shijen asaj taves...
hajt me te mira

----------


## devis

Ju lutem mos e ngateroni fergesen e Tirones me taven me melci.Fergesa behet pa tjeter me djathe ose gjize(por kjo nuk gjendet shpesh ketu),e cila hudhet mbi domatet e ferguara e pergatitura enkas per fergese,e ciper tyre vendosen specat e
fergume.Kjo o bab  eshte fergese,kurse tjetra eshte tave tirone
me melci ose mish.(sorry)

----------


## Dita

devis,

te drejte ke. Ajo tjetra e ka emrin tave dheu.

Si e gatuaj une fergesen.


Fillmisht skuqen specat (jeshile, 4-5 speca per 4 persona) te grire ne copa te vogla derisa te marrin ngjyre ne te verdhe, me pas hidhen hudhra te grira ne rende ose ne makine elektrike (4-5 thelpinj per 4 persona, por edhe me shume sipas deshires). Pas skuqjes se tyre (edhe keto duhet te ndryshojne pak ngjyre, por jo te digjen  :buzeqeshje: ). Me hedhjen e hudhrave une shtoj dhe erezat, preferuar piper i zi dhe rigon (sipas deshires, une preferoj me shume) ne menyre qe aroma e tyre te prefshihet mire dhe brenda specave dhe hudhrave. Hidhen domate perseri grire me rende, ose makine elektrike (2-3 domate per 4 persona). Lihet masa ne tigan per nje fare kohe sa te pakesohet uji i domateve dhe me pas hidhen 4-5 luge gjelle gjize. Perzierje e mire dhe e vazhdueshme ne menyre qe te shperndahen ne menyre te njetrajtshme perberesit. Kripe nuk ka nevoje se gjiza ne Shqiperi pergjithesisht eshte e kripur mesatarisht ose me shume se c'duhet. Lihet masa ne zjarr derisa uje te mos duket ne siperfaqe dhe flluska te dalin ne siperfaqe (ngjan sikur fergesa fryhet e shfryhet  :buzeqeshje: ).

Mua me del e mrekullueshme, por ketu gjize s'kam dhe e bej me mendje.

T'i shtosh kesaj fergese dhe 3-4 qofte behet nje dreke e mire.



P.S. Sa per yndyren duhet patur parasysh se ne c'periudhe te dietes ndodhesh vete dhe familja, apo personat per te cilet po gatuan. Mungesen e vajit mund ta kompensosh duke i bere specat dhe domatet te zjejne pak qe te arrijne zbutjen dhe depertimin e aromave tek njera-tjetra, por mire eshte te mos kursesh ne vaj. 3-4 luge vaj per 4 persona.

----------

